# The Venture Bros.



## Donnie (May 30, 2006)

*The Venture Brothers* finally comes out on DVD tomorrow!
Anybody eles here watch it? It's probably my favorite Adult Swim show.


----------



## Regor (May 30, 2006)

I watch it, but I prefer ATHF and Harvey Birdman.


----------



## Donnie (May 30, 2006)

Yeah, I have all the ATHF dvds so I'm kind of bored with them. Still a great show, though.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 30, 2006)

Venture Bros. rules. im probably gonna pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## Donnie (May 30, 2006)

Brock Freakin' Sampson.


----------



## Shawn (May 30, 2006)

I watch this show all the time, great show. I probably will pick it up someday.


----------



## Popsyche (May 30, 2006)

As soon as I heard that the theme music was done by J.G. Thirwell (better know as Foetus), I knew I would have to give it a try. I love the show! AND, I don't care if she does have a baboon uterus, DR. Girlfriend is awesome. I actually found an artist friend of mine who has the chops to paint "her" on a guitar for me. RG7621 body, Pink vine neck with a maple board... I wouldn't play it, just stare...


----------



## Donnie (Jun 8, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> I actually found an artist friend of mine who has the chops to paint "her" on a guitar for me. RG7621 body, Pink vine neck with a maple board... I wouldn't play it, just stare...


That would be sweet! 

Finally picked up the DVD yesterday. Good stuff!


----------



## Vegetta (Jun 8, 2006)

Donnie said:


> That would be sweet!
> 
> Finally picked up the DVD yesterday. Good stuff!



New season starts soon


----------



## Shikaru (Jun 8, 2006)

we don't get adult swim in the UK 

Curse you cartoon networks!! I remember when toonami here used to be cool. They;d show allt hese crazy japanese movies and stuff. real violent things. And the spawn cartoon  !! Man that was awesome!. then it went a bit....well.....EXACTLY like the rest of cartoon network. And I had to retype network about 5 times there to get it right  Shame they never showed ATHF though. It is rather absolutely brilliant!


----------

